# Was ist das wohl für ein Wels / Fisch ?



## Tinky (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

kann mir jemand Anhand der Bilder sagen worum es sich hier handelt?
Das eine ist ein __ Wels - aber was für einer? Oder besser gefragt: wie groß wird der wohl?

Und den anderen Fisch kann ich gar nicht zuordnen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee!

Danke vorab

Grüße Tinky


----------



## muschtang (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Oben Spiegelkarpfen, unten __ Zwergwels (__ Katzenwels)


----------



## Tinky (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Danke für die Aufklärung!

Beim Wels muss ich mir dann ja keine Gedanken machen - der soll ja auch ein wenig dazu beitragen die Jungfische zu dezimieren.

Der Spiegelkarpfen kann wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe sehr groß  -zu groß für den Teich werden. 

Grüße Tinky


----------



## Joschiiie96 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Hallo!

Der __ zwergwels wird ca. 70 cm lang und der spiegelkarpfen kann bei sehr gute "führung" bis zu über 30 kg schwer und über 1 meter lang werden. 

LG


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

MoinMoin,

70cm der Wels?!
Bin jetzt von maximal 40cm ausgegangen!! 

Ja mit dem Karpfen habe ich wohl ein Problem im Teiche.
Ich habe noch einen Karpfen (Graßkarpfen?), der ist schon jetzt der größte Fisch im Wasser und frißt 80% des Futters weg...was ihn natürlich noch größer werden läßt.

Wenn der Wels dann alle anderen Fische frißt habe ich nur noch 2 Karpfen und den Wels... das könnte dann wieder ok sein. 

Mal sehen wie schnell die GROSS werden.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Hallo!

Auch wenn der __ zwergwels so heißt, heißt es nicht dass er klein bleibt.  Im vergldich zu unseren heimischen wels, ist er ja eh ein zwerg. 

Naja er ist auf jeden fall sehr gefräßig.

Ich weiß nich ob es mit dem amur gut geht. Die werden auch locker über einem meter lang und so schwer wie der karpfen. Aber wenn man bedenkt das der karpfen in die höhe geht und der amur nur lang wird...?

LG


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Hallo,

danke für die Infos!
Amur=Grasskarpfen?

Stimmt aber, der fotografierte Karpfen oben ist höher - ich finde ihn optisch auch sehr schön.
Der andere Karpfen hat eher die Form eines U-Bootes und ist jetzt schon bestimmt 30-40 cm groß.
Ein Freund läßt sich gerade einen riesigen Teich anlegen - vielleicht kann ich ihn überreden die Fische zu übernehmen - wobei mir zu jetzigem Zeitpunkt auf jeden Fall das Herz bluten würde.
NOCH sind sie meine Lieblingsfische und einfach schön anzusehen. Den Spiegelkarpfen kann ich mit Futter fast aus dem Teich locken und streicheln 
Und der Wels ist auch erstaunlich oft zu sehen (jedenfalls wenn es Futter gibt).

Mein Teich ist ca. 9-10 Meter lang und ca. 3-4 Meter breit...Tiefe natürlich unterschiedlich.
Wenn ich die ganzen anderen Fische minimiere können die Karpfen wohl noch ein Jahr lang bleiben??
Ich habe gerade die Folie an den Rändern überall um ca. 10cm. hochgezogen und den Teich damit zwar minimal in der Breite verkleinert - aber Wasservolumen gewonnen. Die tiefste Stelle dürfte dennoch aber nur ca. 160cm sein. Bislang hatte ich im Winter nie Probleme - wenn da aber so dicke Karpfen hocken wird das kritisch, oder? der tiefe bereich ist nämlich nur ca. 2-3 meter lang und vielleicht 1,5 Meter breit. 

Vielleicht mal daher prophylaktisch die Frage vorab:
Hat jemand aus dem Raum Hannover, Wolfsburg, Braunschweig, Celle einen fetten Teich und würde eventuell 2 Karpfen Obdach gewähren??



Grüße Tinky


----------



## Boxerfan (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Denke bei Deinem __ Graskarpfen dran, der frist alles was grün ist, wenn der an Wasserpflanzen kommt haben die sich erledigt.


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Ach ja man ist aber auch echt blöde manchmal!
Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest ist auch quasi nicht mehr vorhanden.
Manchmal reiße ich ein wenig Graß aus dem Rasen und werfe es in den Teich... auch das frißt der! Wie der Name schon sagt... Graßkarpfen halt


----------



## hadron (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

70cm für den Wels halte ich für übertrieben - solche grössen erreichen die wenn sie kapital sind evtl. in den USA. Ich habe seit 8 Jahren einen __ Zwergwels und der ist ca. 35-40 cm gross. Der frisst auch nur kleine Fische bis max 10cm länge - also höchstens Moderliesen oder Goldfischnachwuchs.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Es gibt sehr viele verschieden arten an katzen- bzw. zwergwelsen. 

LG


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

...wir hatten uns auch mal überlegt, eien __ Zwergwels als Biowaffe gegen den ganzen Nachwuchs einzusetzen, bin aber unschlüssig weil der ja so ziemlich alles frisst, auch __ Molche etc...  und nachher sind unsre kleinen Koi auch verfuttert ( ca. 10 cm)


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Also bei mir leben die Fische noch, die ca. 4-5 cm groß sind.
Auch sehe ich immer mal wieder Jungfische rumschwimmen - nur eben nicht mehr so viele in ganzen Schwärmen.
Laut Netz wird so ein Wels aber nur 4-5 Jahre alt. Meiner ist mindestens 3 - also ich glaube nicht, dass er noch so groß wird, dass er Moderließchen oder Kois frisst.
(Aber holen würde ich ihn mir trotzdem nicht mehr - dafür ist der Teich nicht gut genug geeignet)


Grüße


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

was habt Ihr denn für einen Teich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Hi Tinky,

es gibt zwar auch Katzenwelse die 1m und mehr erreichen, aber die, die sich hier als Klimaresistent eingebürgert haben (Ameiurus melas und A. nebulosus) erreichen in Europa kaum mehr als 50cm. 
Beim erreichbaren Alter von Katzenwelsen im Teich kannst Du aber getrost mal von 15-20 Jahren ausgehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> was habt Ihr denn für einen Teich?



Das isser:
 



Zitat:"Hi Tinky,

es gibt zwar auch Katzenwelse die 1m und mehr erreichen, aber die, die sich hier als Klimaresistent eingebürgert haben (Ameiurus melas und A. nebulosus) erreichen in Europa kaum mehr als 50cm.
Beim erreichbaren Alter von Katzenwelsen im Teich kannst Du aber getrost mal von 15-20 Jahren ausgehen

MfG Frank

"

Ähmm was? Ich habe bei Wikipedia oder irgendwo gelesen, dass die 4-5 Jahre alt werden!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzer_Katzenwels


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

@ Tinky

der ist ja wirklich schön   unsrer hat auch diese Pflanzsteine rundum 


es gibt wohl mehrere Zwergwelsarten, vermutlich deshalb die verschiedenen Angaben


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Ja die Pflanzsteine habe ich letztes Jahr zur Hälfte und dieses Jahr vorne den Rest gemacht - dabei gar nicht gemerkt, dass es zwei verschiedene Farben sind... naja gefällt mir dennoch!
Haben ordendlich Stauden gepflanzt, so dass es in einigen Wochen rund um den Teich alles schön bewachsen aussehen wird.
Einziger Nachteil wie ich finde: der Beton saugt das Wasser schnell auf, so dass man doch relativ häufig gießen muss bei Hitze.


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

wobei unser Teich eh wenns so heiss ist irrsinnig Wasser verliert.... ich hoffe auf regen...


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Ja dann drücken wir beide mal die Daumen und führen dabei einen kleinen Regentanz auf 

Ich bin aktuell dabei und baue eine Umleitung vom Fallrohr unseres Daches zum Teich.
Ich erhoffe mir durch das Frischwasser dann auch bessere Qualität des Wassers bzw. Abkühlung. Nach den 7 Tagen Wärme letzte Woche war das Wasser Pipi-warm


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

wir haben schon nen Leitung vom Dach zum Teichfilter....  aber solange es nicht regnet


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist das wohl für ein  Wels / Fisch ?*

Ich werde einfach ein 3 Meter langes PVC Rohr besorgen und bei Regen dann und wann mal aufstecken.
Soll ja auch nicht immer angeschlossen sein, denn ich will ja nicht den ganzen Dreck und Staub vom Dach in den Teich spülen - sondern erstmal den Schmutz abregnen lassen.
Mal sehen ob das was bringt. Habe gerade Bedenken bekommen, weil in einem anderen Beitrag davor gewarnt wird - man holt sich zu viel Mist vom Dach in den Teich 
Zumal unsere Ziegel besandet sind und viel Abrieb haben.

D.h. ich kan bei einem Schauer nach ein paar Minuten anstecken und muss sobald es aufört wieder umstellen...


----------

